# Galley light on indicator panel?



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi all:

Just had our shakedown trip this weekend in the new 29F-BH-S Outback 5th wheel. All went well but I have a few questions?

1. On my gauge panel, from bottom to top I have:

1. Battery
2. Gray
3. Black
4. Fresh
5. Galley

I understand what the first four lights indicate but what is the Galley light indicating? I dumped my black and gray tanks at the dump station and my fresh water tank when I got home, yet my Galley is still showing full. Is this an extra Galley gray tank or is it an extra fresh water tank? My Outback 5er supposedly has 60 gallon gray water capability, twice what the Outback TTs have yet I am not sure if this Galley indicator light has anything to do with that.

My dealer at PDI told me that I have two gray tanks yet there is only one gray water release valve and I dumped it today. How I could I have two gray tanks if there is only one dump valve?

I know, dumb question but it wasn't covered in PDI or in the manual.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey there,

We just bought the same trailer......had the same question. You have 2 "gray" tanks. The "Galley" tank is for the kitchen sink. The dump handle is on the same side as your other 2 handles.......this one is in between the two tires - no where near the other 2.

Happy camping!!


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi BigMomma:

Thank you so much for the tip. I had totally overlooked that handle, there it was, plain as day. It is kind of weird how they tuck it up in the wheel well. The dealer did tell me that I had two gray tanks, they just never told me where this second release was.

Enjoy your trailer! We love ours. BTW, do you have the outdoor shower? If so, is the shower fixture (the part with the handles) kind of loose on the mounting on your trailer? Ours is and I was wondering if that was normal?

Best,

Dan


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey there,

Not a problem, we had the same question!! Hubby looked and looked and looked - couldn't find that handle. I just happened to find it.









Check under your tv (in the cubby)- on the exterior wall. There's a panel there that'll give you access to the back of your exterior shower. I "hosed" off the young 'uns when we came back from the beach....an hour or two later the hubby noticed that the L.R. carpet was SOAKED!!! Took him a while - but he found a connection loose - when I used the exterior shower....water was leaking inside then down.....into the L.R.

Maybe you can tighten up the whole thing inside that access?

P.S. We love ours too!! Although, this was like hundredth leak we found - ALL due to loose connections.......


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for that tip, I will check it out!

Best,

Dan


----------

